# Happy Birthday at the Bridge



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Today would have been your birthday with us, Mochie. 12 years ago we brought you home and you were an amazingly cute little kitten. It's been almost a year since you had to leave us and I still miss you dearly. 

Happy Birthday in Heaven, Mocha. I hope you get your birthday treats and nips there...and my grandpa gives you pets and rubs for me. I hope you have made lots of friends with Berz and all the cats and kittens of my friends. I love you Mochie.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Awe *hugs*, Happy Birthday, Mocha!


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

Happy birthday mocha! You are in everyones hearts and thoughts.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
Lot's of (((BIG HUGS)))
for you...
Happy Birthday Mocha, you are not forgotten! 
Sending some Spiritual PetPets to you at the Bridge!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww, Happy Birthday little one! I know you are having fun over the Rainbow Bridge with all the other kitties we have loved and lost.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy birthday on the bridge, dear Mocha! I hope there's lots and lots of treats and fun times up there... <3 Many *hugs* to you, MochasMommy...


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

HappyBirthday, Mocha!!!! There are tears here because you a so loved and missed, but I bet there is all kinds of fun pouncing around there!!!

(hugs MM, hugs)


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy birthday to well-loved Mocha, and what a beautiful card from your Mommy! Run and play little girl - your Mom misses you so much, but she is passing on your legacy of love to your new little sisters and brother.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I don't know how I missed this. 

A belated Happy Birthday to Mocha - your mommy will always love you!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

(((Hugs))). I know how hard it still is. She will always be in your heart.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for helping me wish her a Happy Birthday.

These are hard days for me....today marks one year exactly since I brought her home after her surgery for the spot on her back. My gut feeling at the time was surgery was extreme and a bad idea....but I let the vet talk me into it. 14 days later the same vet pressured me into letting her go,.,,,I have never forgiven myself and I still can't drive by that vet's office. I had to pull over for a cry today as the road to work and the vet are the same....I miss her. Luna reminds me of her in so many ways....they have a lot of the same mannerisms, but Luna isn't as attached and loving to me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry MM.  I wasn't around last fall and missed Mocha's story entirely. The first time I read about her was in the letter you wrote to her - I think it was in January. It was so sweet; I cried from the beginning to the end. 

Of course Luna could never be Mocha, and of course you wouldn't want her to be, but still... it must be so hard to see the similarities between them and expect the same sort of loving but not find it. - Yet. Luna's still a kitten and busy exploring her kitten-ness. She may turn into mega velcro kitty once she outgrows kittenhood. 

In the meantime, lots of hugs.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sending hugs to you. I'm so sorry about Mocha.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More hugs and love to you, I know how painful it can be....happy birthday to your beloved angel kitty, Mocha...words are insufficient some times....


----------

